# Vista Running Slow, Then Explorer Stops Responding.



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

My Windows Vista seems to be running slow for some reason, iv got no Spyware, Malware or Virus's on my computer and its slow at startup and there is only Bitdefender and PC Tools Firewall Plus starting up. then windows just stops responding.

Shall I post a HJT Log or what?

Jay.:wave:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi and welcome to TSF:grin:

It seems to me after looking over your system stats that the culprit is RAM from 1st guess. . I think this is probably Ram but I am not sure. When you put the computer under a heavy work load it starts to freeze up? Does this happen only in the Vista partition or in XP and Linux to?


----------



## smile_88_happy (Aug 25, 2007)

ya ... before i upgrated my RAM to 1.5G .. my laptop really works like ... so 1.0G is minimum memory for vista home ...


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

can you tell us what ram you have, and is it one stick or two


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

techpro5238 said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF:grin:
> 
> It seems to me after looking over your system stats that the culprit is RAM from 1st guess. . I think this is probably Ram but I am not sure. When you put the computer under a heavy work load it starts to freeze up? Does this happen only in the Vista partition or in XP and Linux to?





> Originally Posted by *smile_88_happy* ya ... before i upgrated my RAM to 1.5G .. my laptop really works like ... so 1.0G is minimum memory for vista home ...


First of all -

Tech Pro, I am not new, Its just in vista, i no longer use Linux, you have no experiance of Vista according to your O/S. 

Both - It not my RAM and i do have 3 sticks each 512MB, I have ram memdiag, UBCD and no problems, in either XP or Vista. Its just starting up and shutting down.



> When you put the computer under a heavy work load it starts to freeze up?


I do not do heavy work in vista and when i do its in XP and i have no problems.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

I am sorry, I didn't mean to gosherz. I welcome all people that way even 2000 post people. And actually yes I do have experience with Vista, I am always doing Virtual Labs at Microsoft to test Vista and I know how to troubleshoot Vista too just to put that answer out there. If I am not wanted in this case I will happily leave, I get about 3 e-mails an hour from other people. I am sorry that I offended anyone I will go to another case. :frown:

Best of Luck TechPro


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry, I did not mean to offend you. If it were me and someone else started this thread i would have asked whats starting up?, How long does it take?, Is this if first time of reinstalling vista and had this problem?

Its not my RAM as i said, I have never had any problems since, and before i was Dual Booting i had alot more programs on Vista but not now?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

put explorer exe into the dep box i don't recall the path into it you will have to search for it


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

> put explorer exe into the dep box


What dep box?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_Execution_Prevention


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks,

I have done it and it started up faster. Is that it now?


----------

